# anyone thinking of doing dr richards therapy in chicago



## Jess (Oct 23, 2004)

anyone? if you havent heard of it, go to socialanxietyinstitute.org


----------



## Jess (Oct 23, 2004)

*hey*

im not sure, but im sure u coulg check it out on the website


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

Well, there's a $350 application fee, which they return if you're rejected or not enough people apply.

For the sessions themselves, they base it on your annual income; it starts at about $2000 for the full three weeks.

They've made special hotel arrangements, which would cost you about $1000 for the full three weeks.

So... a grand total of about $3350 for everything. If you're lucky, you might be able to get that covered by insurance. Otherwise, I think that price is out of reach for most of the people here at SAS...

-Ryan


----------



## darknightt (Jun 15, 2005)

:shock


----------

